# Sterns On The Bay



## filmonger (Jun 21, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-1898-STEARNS-YELLOW-FELLOW-Bicycle/252428609563?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140602152332&meid=babc03c11fc544dd9a815400c629ee2e&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=252269794819

Model B ( as per wheelman site ) - Not a racer...looks like pinstripes may not be Orig. ( as per wheelman site )

http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8093


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 21, 2016)

i was there when the bike was pin striped-that bike has been for sale a long time ,   someone will buy it sooner or later


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 22, 2016)

Pretty sure that bike came from NH


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 22, 2016)

Sure does look like it.


----------

